# 5 Gallon Freshwater Planted Live-bearer Tank



## toommm (Apr 10, 2012)

So I thought it'd be a cool idea to track my current tank's progress. As I stated in the title, I have a 5 gallon freshwater planted aquarium consisting of 2 guppies, 2 guppy fry, and 3 platys.

First I'll start off with some of the earliest pictures I have of this tank:



Introduced driftwood root from my LFS.


The day I introduced Java Moss into my aquarium. I was so excited when I got it!


Decided to make a java moss wall out of the moss that had begun to take over my tank. This was about 6 months after first obtaining the moss. Note: The Platy's in this picture are the fry of the ones in previous pictures. Unfortunately, the parents died off...


3 Months later, the moss has started to jump out a bit.


Finally a better camera LOL. This is the most current picture of my tank. It is approximately 1 month since the last picture. I have a breeder net set up because of some issues I've been having with an aggressive female guppy *Mad* 


And to finish us off, here's a video of my current setup. Enjoy! *pc
5 Gal Freshwater Planted Tank - April 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It's looking very nice!


----------

